

Ex-Microsoft CEO Ballmer to buy NBA's LA Clippers for $2 billion - 8ig8
http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/11003237/former-microsoft-executive-steve-ballmer-submits-winning-bid-buy-clippers-according-sources

======
taspeotis
Previous discussion [1] [2], including LA Clippys jokes [3] [4].

Bonus LA Clippys humour [5].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819188)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7820039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7820039)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819293)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7820334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7820334)

[5] [http://t.co/LbPyPcRgd8](http://t.co/LbPyPcRgd8)

